# China Show Light Body Essence - diet XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



## DeniseBK (27 Mar 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this product (Slimming Tablets) a few girls in the gym are on it and claim to be loosing weight with it and looking at them it does seem to be working but I would like to have some more info on it before taking it. It comes from Dr Yue Bing of the Chineese herbal, scientific and biological department (or where I dont know, it doesn't say on the packaging) and it originated in Shanghai there is a permit number and Chinese healthboart permission number on the leaflet too, but this of course could be made up. Any information would be greatfully appreciated.


----------



## bobboy (27 Mar 2006)

*Re: China Show Light Body Essence*

The most ethical advice that could be offered to you is that the safest and most effective way to loose weight is to watch what you eatr and excecise. I would nearly put a bet on that while slimming tablets may work, they will do so for only a very short period of time and these girls will surely put the weight back on again! Also, I would check with your GP before you decied to start consuming tablets of this nature.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Mar 2006)

*Re: China Show Light Body Essence*

If you want to loose weight then undo your belt a notch or two. If you want to lose weight then follow _bobboy's _advice.


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Mar 2006)

I would be very wary of seeking advice on this issue here on AAM.


----------



## bobboy (27 Mar 2006)

I think it's a topic that could be discussed in the forum with little implications, as it has been mentioned that seeking advice from a GP is of importance.


----------

